# M-Edge Kindle DX Covers (Enablers welcome!)



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Heyyyyyyy. Perfect opportunity for enablers. 

Anyhow, I was seriously considering getting an M-Edge cover for my new DX that will be arriving in approximately in 7 days. One problem though... I don't know which one to get! I'm assuming that once the DX comes out, M-Edge will most likely come out with the "Go" and "Prodigy" covers. Though, I probably won't be interested in the "Go" cover due to the fact that there's no closure to it.

So, here's a question for you guys about the hinges on those two covers. Since, they're metal, are they easy to scratch your Kindle? I'm a bit wary because I don't want to put a scratch on my DX after having it for such a short period of time. This is more pointed to first time experiences of using these covers. Also, please feel free to offer any tips for putting on and removing Kindles with these hinges. Yes, I've already looked at M-Edge's instructions on how to put and remove the Kindle from the cover. I just want first hand experiences to further enhance my ability to put a Kindle in one, free of getting scratches.

So, what M-Edge has right now available on Amazon for the DX are the "Executive" and the "Platform." I really like both of them, but for now, I just want to get one of them. Color will be decided later when I actually get my DX and take a look at the Decal Girl skins available for the DX. But, I also want to know how sturdy the little straps at the corners are. I heard from somewhere, that they have elastic to allow a better fit and stretchability? Please correct me if I'm wrong. This will also influence my decision. I'm going to add a crystal cover for maximum protection, but also to keep free from accidental drops when it's not in its cover. I'm already set on this, so I don't need any opinions on that. I just want to know if having the crystal cover will be too thick for the straps in the cover to hold it.

Thanks in advance! I love you guys! You have helped me so much, and I appreciate it.


----------



## tashab (Apr 18, 2009)

I have the M-Edge GO cover for my K2 and I never had a problem with the hinges scratching my K2. Unless you're just trying to shove it in there without paying any attention, you should be fine.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had lots of M-Edge covers for my K1 an K2 and have loved them all.  I have the GO cover, the hinges have been no problem and the elastic straps work great.  In fact, I also have the Amazon K2 cover (which I also am happy with) but haven't been using it because the elastic straps on my M-Edge just seem to keep everything so much more secure.  Congratulations on the DX - post pictures so we can see it in its new cover


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I wrote to M-edge regarding a GO! jacket for the DX and was told that there are no plans as yet.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm seriously considering the platform for my DX.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I just can't decide. Platform or Executive?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do these jackets have a place for the e-luminator light.  I scanned the description and didn't see it mentioned.  So I'm thinking the answer is no.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Annie said:


> I just can't decide. Platform or Executive?


I want the platform so I can stand it up to read from when I need to. I just haven't bit the bullet and ordered yet.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

With the size of the DX, I like the idea of propping it up with the Platform.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

POO POO POO!

M-Edge has NO current plans on making a DX case that uses the hinge system. I just emailed them last week:



m-edge email said:


> Thank you for your continued interest in our products! Unfortunately,
> we do not have any plans to make a hinge style jacket for the Kindle
> DX. However, I will pass on your email to our development team, just
> in case.
> ...


: (


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Really? That surprises me quite a bit. 

I think I'm opting for Borsa Bella travel bag instead of a cover because I really don't need a cover when I'm reading. Plus, it's one less thing for me to buy.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Am so sorry to hear that M-Edge isn't going to make the Go cover with hinge attachments for the DX.  I had narrowed down my choice to the Go cover or a Noreve with rails.  No use waiting around for a M-Edge, that isn't coming.
luvshihtzu


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a platform and a prodigy m-edge for my K2.  I think you'll like the sleekness of the platform for the DX, if it's comparable in structure as the K2.  Since the DX has such a big screen you may find you'll want to use the stand that you'll be able to do with the platform model.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Just wanted to state in case you had not thought of it.. the M-Edge has only a light gray interior.. which after a few months gets grimy looking just from the natural skin oils..others have commented on this issue already.. but I am not a fan of the light gray.. I called M-edge and asked if they had any plans of using a different color interior and they stated no.. I prefer the oberon black interior.. just to give you something to think about, for your cost factor.. and all.. to maybe get a different case unless that does not bother you.. I just did not like that it looked dirty and there was no way to "clean it" but maybe that is just me..


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree, that light color gray can get dirty fast.  It's not pretty when it starts turning black, no matter how clean you think your hands are.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> With the size of the DX, I like the idea of propping it up with the Platform.


that would be nice


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the red one and the brown one. (the first two)


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, at least the m-edge gray doesn't rub off on the Kindle itself.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have to tell you I have several platform cases and I have come to love them as far as standing them up to read.. also I noticed they are not using the hinges or am I missing something.. this is for the DX


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

@annie,

was wondering what dx cover you decided on finally?

thanks


----------



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I've had the M Edge (flipover) on my DX for well over a year.  With the small light that fits into the slot provided for it.  Been as far weat as Palau and as far east as The Red Sea.  Lots of plane hours and I've never had an incident with it that drew my attention.  It does exactly what I want and expected it to do.  Expect many years use from it, will probably outlive the Kindle DX.  I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## bokolobs (Nov 13, 2010)

wow jaimee83! i think i'm going to get one too. thanks  i'm concerned about the possibility of cracking with the amazon branded dx cover.


----------

